# The Pokémon Creation Game



## Coroxn (Jun 18, 2011)

*The Pokémon Creation Game*

Hey! So. this couldn't be simpler. Just post suggestions for a Pokémon. It could be anything, from behavior to appearance to gender differences to names.At the end of ten posts, I'll create a fake Pokédex entry for it, complete with moves, type, a sprite and a dex entry. 

*RULES*
No posting types. Types will be decided upon the appearance.

If more than one person posts a name, I will try to combine aspects of the names together.

Nothing insane. No 'Thousand Wings' or Ten thousand meter arm.

Once something is posted, it is set in stone. I.E, if player 1 says it has big, feathery wings, player two can't say it has no wings. This is to avoid contradiction and drama.

The eleventh post will be on an entirely different Pokémon. 

I'll start.....

It has red bat wings.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

water vapor surrounding it


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

Oh gog I have to say this...

Its power level is OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!!!!!


And by that I mean it's a legend.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

it has a red velvet carpet for feet


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

It has a sword jabbed through its chest that is part of its body.


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

It has shaded glasses.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

Has yellow eyes.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

has a ruby bolt on its chest


----------



## Lili (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

It's strictly female only


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

she's a puppy


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

She is radioactive


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

wait, its been 10 posts


----------



## kenkendude (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

Its a pre evo of Jigglypuff lol


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

If we're still posting for the first one, make it have only one eye.

If not, then if I can start a second one, make it long-necked and intangible


----------



## Dar (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

It has toy trucks for feet (im not sure if im starting or continuing)


----------



## Ever (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

It has goat eyes.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

It has four horns.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

Its hands are fluffy cotton wool claws.


----------



## Ever (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

It had tiny fangs


----------



## Monoking (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

it can shoot popcorn lasers. like, a laser and popcorn being shot at you.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

It has a bomb hidden in its jaw.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: The Pokémon Creation Game*

It has a bomb defuser in it's ear.


----------

